# Starship question.



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, if people could try and answer this quickly i would appreciate it massively 
Do i need to tilt the forks of a starship forwards?
What are the benefits of doing so? 
Can i use it without doing so?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

you certainly don't need to and yes you can


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a personal preference.
Make two and see which one you like better


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Some would argue that tilted forks allow for a ramp effect. Therefor maximizing band life. I don't think it matters much from an accuracy standpoint ... but I could be very wrong. I am no starship expert.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

On my Nova Star there is no riser or ramp at all and there is quite a bit of extended band life over my first generation shooting stars, especially at higher speeds. I have not noticed any down side. You must have some riser on shorter extended forks though, so I would tilt it forward or have a built in ramp. -- Tex


----------

